# Harlands debt collectors?



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

recently i signed up to a gym called lifestyle fitness, went for a few days then thought **** it, decided to go back to my old gym. My payment didnt actually come out of my bank, which was supposed to be 37.99. now today i received a letter from harlands debt collector company saying i owe 37.99+25 quid admin fees... so 62.99.

im wondering if anyone else has been in the same situation and whether you have had to pay it or not?

just a big pain in the ****ing ars.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

debt collectors dont usually do anything but send letter after letter after letter,then pass it onto another debt collector who sends letter and letters and letters, then finally it comes down to dannys debt collection and pizza delivery service, who send letter after letter after letter inbetween pizzas


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

talos said:


> These bastards can have an effect on your credit score .Ring them and tell them you will pay the original fee (37.99) it will be worth getting those ****s of ya back mate .


but wont they just continue to send me admission fee's or something?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

we keep getting letters for an old tenant, last warnings etc iv rung them up told him him he doesnt live her.

got a "final warning" the other day just trashed it, tenancy agreement is for me and my brother, they can take whatever they want ill be claiming it back and more


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

if you signed up for a year they will want the whole years money


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't offer to pay the whole amount, negotiate first, see what they come up with. If you just pay up, they might try it on & come up with other fees.

But sort it asap or else as has been said it'll go against you.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

glenn said:


> if you signed up for a year they will want the whole years money


This!

Mate of mine signed up for a year at JJB (now DW fitness). He went for about a month then sacked it off and cancelled his direct debit. They originally wrote to him demanding the 35quid monthly fee (the direct debit that he cancelled).

He paid them it, and the next letter he got was for about 350quid, (the 10 remaining months). He thought he was going to have to pay it, until the JJB changed to DW, which meant his contract with JJB was now void, so he had to pay in total around 4 months, and then could sign up to another 12 months with DW.

Sh1te how they can cancel your contract when they're in the ****, but you cant cancel yours when you are!


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

talos said:


> Ring them and say your willing to pay the original amount and thats it , see what they say , if they except then the debt will be gone and they wont bother you again .


Assuming they don't have your no. already, If you're going to ring them for christs sake, 'screen' your number or you'll get call after call after call after call from several debt collection agencies, including aforementioned pizza delivery place too.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> This!
> 
> Mate of mine signed up for a year at JJB (now DW fitness). He went for about a month then sacked it off and cancelled his direct debit. They originally wrote to him demanding the 35quid monthly fee (the direct debit that he cancelled).
> 
> ...


**** me lol, i did sign up for a year, what a bunch of ****ers. however i have heard that you're allowed to cancel contracts within 2 weeks or something? i did it after 6 days, not sure if this is true or not -.- but looks like im up **** creek?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> **** me lol, i did sign up for a year, what a bunch of ****ers. however i have heard that you're allowed to cancel contracts within 2 weeks or something? i did it after 6 days, not sure if this is true or not -.- but looks like im up **** creek?


Have to read your contract. You should have a 14 day 'cooling off' period, in which you can cancel.

Be ready with a reason as well, EG you didnt realise they didnt have a 'insert feature here'. If they have no pool say thats why. No sauna, steam room etc. Basically say youve changed your mind due to this fact, makes it much more believable imo.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Have to read your contract. You should have a 14 day 'cooling off' period, in which you can cancel.
> 
> Be ready with a reason as well, EG you didnt realise they didnt have a 'insert feature here'. If they have no pool say thats why. No sauna, steam room etc. Basically say youve changed your mind due to this fact, makes it much more believable imo.


ah fair enough. it doesnt have a pool so ill just say that lol


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

Every gym has to have a 10 day money back guarantee by law, if you weren't inside it when you cancelled then just argue your point that the receptionist or whoever answered the phone didn't put the cancellation through


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

They can't do it there and then (my gym uses harlands) but with a few calls to head office they can get it done


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> ah fair enough. it doesnt have a pool so ill just say that lol


If it were me i'd go talk to the gym manager. Say you changed your mind (use excuse if he's being a cvnt), and it was within the cancellation period, so why are you getting threatening letters from debt collectors. He might be able to sort it from his end.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> If it were me i'd go talk to the gym manager. Say you changed your mind (use excuse if he's being a cvnt), and it was within the cancellation period, so why are you getting threatening letters from debt collectors. He might be able to sort it from his end.


okay I'll do this at some point this week.

do you think this method will work?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> okay I'll do this at some point this week.
> 
> do you think this method will work?


Can't say 100% mate but if you cancelled within the period given then you owe absolutely nothing IMO.

If the manager of the gym cant sort it, ask who can, im sure they have some kind of head office you could call.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i stopped paying a gym membership over a year ago they still do nothing but send letters.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Dangerous20 said:


> Every gym has to have a 10 day money back guarantee by law, if you weren't inside it when you cancelled then just argue your point that the receptionist or whoever answered the phone didn't put the cancellation through





Dangerous20 said:


> They can't do it there and then (my gym uses harlands) but with a few calls to head office they can get it done


thank you very much, i will bring up these points. i will go there today


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Let us know how you get on, im sure this thread will be useful to other people in the future if you sort it!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Dangerous20 said:


> Every gym has to have a 10 day money back guarantee by law, if you weren't inside it when you cancelled then just argue your point that the receptionist or whoever answered the phone didn't put the cancellation through


btw what if the manager decides to try and **** me over, and refuses to cancel it?



kingdale said:


> i stopped paying a gym membership over a year ago they still do nothing but send letters.


lol hmm id still really rather not have that happen. i want to get on top of this **** lol, makes me feel all paranoid and stuff, like whenever the phone rings or the door goes etc, i had it happen before with ebay.



onthebuild said:


> Let us know how you get on, im sure this thread will be useful to other people in the future if you sort it!


yes i will do matey


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

https://www.snapdda.co.uk/Clients/_MasterDocs/MasterTermsAndConditions.pdf

thats the terms and conditions for the gym of your choice. No mention of a cooling off period. :confused1:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

have you checked up on this debt collecting agency? i know that fitness first make up these letters and send them out with no real debt collecting agency. be worth checking its real first.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> https://www.snapdda.co.uk/Clients/_MasterDocs/MasterTermsAndConditions.pdf
> 
> thats the terms and conditions for the gym of your choice. No mention of a cooling off period. :confused1:


hmm, but isnt that contract with lifestyle fitness? and not harlands? therefore why are harlands charging me, they have no contract with me? im still going to go down and argue lol, a man previously said that "Every gym has to have a 10 day money back guarantee by law" if this is correct surely i can get off the hook?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ignore there letters amd give them fu*k all.

Your credit rating isnt affected by these morons and they are not going to take you to court for £70 !

They use fancy words to itimidate you and if you read there letters properly the say they MAY do they, they COULD POSSIBLY do ithe other when in reality the worst they can do is take you too court, fu*k em.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Milky said:


> Ignore there letters amd give them fu*k all.
> 
> Your credit rating isnt affected by these morons and they are not going to take you to court for £70 !
> 
> They use fancy words to itimidate you and if you read there letters properly the say they MAY do they, they COULD POSSIBLY do ithe other when in reality the worst they can do is take you too court, fu*k em.


what would happen if i was taken to court lol? wouldnt i be bombarded with fees


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

offer £2 a month tell them its all you can afford, least if they take you to court you will appear to have made some effort to pay it,


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ItsaSecret said:


> what would happen if i was taken to court lol? wouldnt i be bombarded with fees


Mate they wont take you to court for £70 its not worth there while.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> Mate they wont take you to court for £70 its not worth there while.


can they continue to add charges until it gets to an amount worth going to court for ? or there is no way to do this nowdays ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lucanuk said:


> can they continue to add charges until it gets to an amount worth going to court for ? or there is no way to do this nowdays ?


if you dont answer the letters etc how cna they take you too court ?

You have to communicate with them for them to do this.

Also courts wont allow you to keep adding interest and charges indefinatly as they dont like dealing with banks etc as it is and always side with the lender / debtor etc.

If l was the OP l would just bin the letters.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

lucanuk said:


> offer £2 a month tell them its all you can afford, least if they take you to court you will appear to have made some effort to pay it,


lmfao. to be fair.... i am on the dole.......this is a good idea i guess, 2 quid a week/month is nothing really, wont even notice it gone. ill phone them on monday to discuss



Milky said:


> Mate they wont take you to court for £70 its not worth there while.


hmm



lucanuk said:


> can they continue to add charges until it gets to an amount worth going to court for ? or there is no way to do this nowdays ?


on the letter it says i have to phone them by the 28th of november or more fees will incurr


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ItsaSecret said:


> lmfao. to be fair.... i am on the dole.......this is a good idea i guess, 2 quid a week/month is nothing really, wont even notice it gone. ill phone them on monday to discuss
> 
> hmm
> 
> *on the letter it says i have to phone them by the 28th of november or more fees will incur*r


Scare tactics mate, something they all use.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

tell them you skint on benefits etc etc, they will take a small offer as its all a court would give them anyway. may need to give £5 but start at £2 for the offer


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

ive got no debts but the inland rev have attempted to get £660 for class 2 NI from me, they sent this to a debt company, the thing is they estimated how much i owe, i do owe them for last year but thats all, they are trying to get5-6 years worth.

ive told them to prove with facts that i owe them this amount, which they cant as i dont, i also told them to take me to court as they will come unstuck as the figure is not correct. They have now said sorry and will investigate to get the correct figure.

the thing is i would have paid had they got it right in the first place, they do try it on these people


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Milky said:


> if you dont answer the letters etc how cna they take you too court ?
> 
> You have to communicate with them for them to do this.
> 
> ...


fair enough, ill just ignore them all and wont make contact.

edit: can i expect any bailiffs coming to my door? lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ItsaSecret said:


> fair enough, ill just ignore them all and wont make contact.
> 
> edit: can i expect any bailiffs coming to my door? lol


It takes while to get used to dodging these tw*t TBH mate but it becomes alomst fun.

This is also why when l fill in forms l use an old old number that l never use any more.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Did you inform them that you wanted to cancel your membership or just stop the direct debit ? If its the latter they can claim for the whole year.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Mez said:


> Did you inform them that you wanted to cancel your membership or just stop the direct debit ? If its the latter they can claim for the whole year.


really? crap i never lol


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

as far as im aware balifs only have power if there is court order to pay but i could be wrong. these companys have no legal right to get the money from you, just drive you mad with it. your agreement was with a 3rd party not with them. i could be incorrect as i have no 1st hand dealings with this type of thing.

so i would say milky is right and you can just bin there letters, just depends if they get ya phone number and start calling 20 times a day and being a general pain in the ass


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

i had a travel company try and take me to court for a holiday l cancelled a YEAR in advance, l told them they were getting fu*k all from me and should they feel the need to take me to court then be my guest and we shall let a judge decide if l am being treated fairly according to the law. Should l not here from you within 21 days then l shall consider the matter closed, l never heard from them again.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> really? crap i never lol


Then you haven't cancelled yet. You have to inform them your cancelling your membership "in writing".

Just stopping a direct debit is not cancelling your membership.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lucanuk said:


> as far as im aware balifs only have power if there is court order to pay but i could be wrong. these companys have no legal right to get the money from you, just drive you mad with it. your agreement was with a 3rd party not with them. i could be incorrect as i have no 1st hand dealings with this type of thing.
> 
> so i would say milky is right and you can just bin there letters, just depends if they get ya phone number and start calling 20 times a day and being a general pain in the ass


Spot on mate, only court appointed baillifs can remove goods.

You can also demand they remove your phone number from there database as it is your legal right to have it removed.

You can tell them you will not accept any doorstep vsits without at least 24 hours notice in writing that has been confirmed and areed by you, all within your legal rights.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

We had one firm of these wan*ers tell my dad they had private dicks spying on his house, had written statements from the neighbours saying l lived there and had seen it on the electoral roll.

Not one word of it true BTW l havent lived there since l was 17.

They then threatened him with baillifs etc so my dad asked for his name and the name of the company he worked for for threatining to remove his goods for a debt that is not his ir even linked to his adress and would be contacting the police and a solicitor.

MASSIVE back track, all apologies and no more calls.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

return to sender gone away its as simple as that ,if they carry on sending or pestering you then pm me bro and i will tell you further how to deal with them


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

ItsaSecret said:


> recently i signed up to a gym called lifestyle fitness, went for a few days then thought **** it, decided to go back to my old gym. My payment didnt actually come out of my bank, which was supposed to be 37.99. now today i received a letter from harlands debt collector company saying i owe 37.99+25 quid admin fees... so 62.99.
> 
> im wondering if anyone else has been in the same situation and whether you have had to pay it or not?
> 
> just a big pain in the ****ing ars.


Open the door to them and say I'll invite you in but I can't guarantee you'll get out alive, the little fat MacDonalds eating rep / Bailiff will soon fcuk off


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

For the best advice and to find people in the same boat as you, the Consumer Action Group is an awesome site.

Here's their debt management sub-forum: http://www.consumeractiongroup.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?285-The-Consumer-Forums.-Debt-problems-including-homes-mortgages


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Be sure to ignore any letter that isn't sent recorded delivery / signed for.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

my brother smashed up his car a year ago, but was out on training pre deployment so couldnt get in contact from the hills, when they eventually got through asking for the full ammount about 3grand he said ok ill pay you monthly because i dont have that some of cash in 1 go, they said no we want the full amount, so they got ****ed off, were on about our 12th different debt collection and pizza delivery company lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

zack amin said:


> my brother smashed up his car a year ago, but was out on training pre deployment so couldnt get in contact from the hills, when they eventually got through asking for the full ammount about 3grand he said ok ill pay you monthly because i dont have that some of cash in 1 go, they said no we want the full amount, so they got ****ed off, were on about our 12th different debt collection and pizza delivery company lol


lmfao, so a year down the line nothing has happened with 3 grand? think im pretty much safe with 63 quid then..? this thread has been helpful, a weight off my shoulders, feel like i dont need to worry now.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ItsaSecret said:


> lmfao, so a year down the line nothing has happened with 3 grand? think im pretty much safe with 63 quid then..? this thread has been helpful, a weight off my shoulders, feel like i dont need to worry now.


yeah i wouldnt worry i got a phone contract £35 a month lost the phone straight away with no insurance so stopped paying and that was around a year ago they wanted £500 but still nothing has happened you will be fine with 63 quid.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

About three years ago,I had debt collectors threatening me.It was related to a parking fine on private property.I ignored it.I got a call, one day whilst in Brighton.They informed me they were going to reposess a car in my drive.I phoned my mate, who lives 50o yards away, and asked him to check if anyone was outside my house.No-one was there.I told them in not so many words, that "if anyone tried to gain acess to my property that it would be percieved as a direct threat to my family,and that they would be met with agressive resistance"They didnt know I was 80 miles away.Never heard another thing about it.I still dont know, howe they knew about the car in my drive.It was an old part ex, not in my name?

Point is, many of these agencies, give up when they realise your not going to roll over and pay.

They do not have the right to enter uninvited.They are not allowed to reposess anything that you need to work.Ive spent a few hours with my solicitor on this, they have limited powers,its the percieved threat that they rely on.

Just for the record, im not a hard nut.However, when I recited that line, I almost scared myself!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> lmfao, so a year down the line nothing has happened with 3 grand? think im pretty much safe with 63 quid then..? this thread has been helpful, a weight off my shoulders, feel like i dont need to worry now.


fcukall has happened mate, lol not like there going to get on army base anyway without gettin there heads kicked in, 3-4000 grand it was, about a year and half ago now, maybe hes been insurance black listed but hes not ****d really drives on the army policy and army vehicles so aint a biggy for now


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

they wouldn't get on a military base, but they wouldn't get their "heads kicked in" lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

lol theyve sent me another letter saying i now owe 105, need to pay b4 dec 31st or i owe 285, and theyll pass onto a debt collection agency. **** them even if i had the cash to pay i wouldnt lol.

edit: funny how the world works isnt it, sign up to a gym for 6 days and this happens LOL.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> lol theyve sent me another letter saying i now owe 105, need to pay b4 dec 31st or i owe 285, and theyll pass onto a debt collection agency. **** them even if i had the cash to pay i wouldnt lol.
> 
> edit: funny how the world works isnt it, sign up to a gym for 6 days and this happens LOL.


Similar same thing happened to me mate.

I used to pay me gym via direct debit and one month it bounced, they never told me and cancelled my account then sent me a bill for the full year. I was stubborn and didn't pay it so it ended up getting passed on to bailiffs. Ive had loads of letters over the last year and they keep bumping up the amount I owe them, it's something silly like 700 pound now.

This happened once before with a unpaid parking fine and I ended up owing a fortune, nothing ever came of that, they just gave up in the end.

I'm hoping that will be the outcome of this one too.

Also there's loads of funny videos on youtube of people giving debt collectors sh*t, watched loads of them the last time I had problems with em.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

nowhereboy said:


> Similar same thing happened to me mate.
> 
> I used to pay me gym via direct debit and one month it bounced, they never told me and cancelled my account then sent me a bill for the full year. I was stubborn and didn't pay it so it ended up getting passed on to bailiffs. Ive had loads of letters over the last year and they keep bumping up the amount I owe them, it's something silly like 700 pound now.
> 
> ...


i should be safe then really? tbh this kind of **** should be illegal lol, its fucing brutal.

and no collectors ever came to your door, ever?


----------



## robsam23 (May 15, 2006)

Dangerous20 said:


> Every gym has to have a 10 day money back guarantee by law, if you weren't inside it when you cancelled then just argue your point that the receptionist or whoever answered the phone didn't put the cancellation through


This isn't true.

The FIA recommend that they should but there's no law that enforces it. If they're a private company which most are they can put whatever terms and conditions they like in a contract. It's up to the individual whether or not they sign it and join up.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Lost count of how many debt collection agency letters arrived for "Mr Xiang Xi Bang" in the various places I've lived in the past.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

User Name said:


> Lost count of how many debt collection agency letters arrived for "Mr Xiang Xi Bang" in the various places I've lived in the past.


haha


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

ItsaSecret said:


> recently i signed up to a gym called lifestyle fitness, went for a few days then thought **** it, decided to go back to my old gym. My payment didnt actually come out of my bank, which was supposed to be 37.99. now today i received a letter from harlands debt collector company saying i owe 37.99+25 quid admin fees... so 62.99.
> 
> im wondering if anyone else has been in the same situation and whether you have had to pay it or not?
> 
> just a big pain in the ****ing ars.


Ignore it mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

FROM: The Occupier

(Your Address 01)

Your Adress 02

(Town)

(Postcode)

Dated: (Enter Date)

NOTICE TO CEASE AND DESIST ALL COMMUNICATION WITH OCCUPIER

The occupier of the above residence request that (Enter bailiff company name) cease

and desist from making any further communication with them via letter, phone calls or

doorstep visits.

Any further unwanted communication from your company via any method, including

contacting neighbours, council departments, landlords or any other third parties with

regards to releasing information pertaining to the above address and it's occupancy will be

deemed as harassment and a breach of Data Protection principles.

All rights to implied access to the above residency are removed in relation to any person or

employee acting for on behalf of your company. Any subsequent visits to this address will

be considered trespass.

All telephone numbers related to the occupiers and / or the above address have been

registered under the Telephone Preference Service. Any further communication via

telephone or letter from your company will be reported to the Information Commissioners

Office and / or Ofcom.

There is no need to respond to this letter. It's signed delivery receipt shall be considered

acknowledgement. Any response will be returned to your office at your cost. Subsequent

letters will be retained relating to any charges brought against your company regarding

harassment.

The occupiers are not obliged to furnish you with any details or documentation regarding

their identity or occupancy. Nor are they obligated to provide you with any details of

previous or existing occupants, homeowners, landlords or there whereabouts.

Any further visits or attempts by any means to extract information via any person or

method sanctioned by your office will hold you liable for prosecution and costs.

Should any debts be owed by a current or previous occupier / homeowner then

reasonable attempt will be made to communicate with either the defendant and/or claimant

stated on the original judgement to have the matter settled. No communication will be

established with any debt collectors or outside agencies.

From

The occupier of above address

I love this letter !!!


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> i should be safe then really? tbh this kind of **** should be illegal lol, its fucing brutal.
> 
> and no collectors ever came to your door, ever?


"should" is the main word here.

I had the bailiffs turn up once regarding the parking debt, I actually had the bailiffs personal number he was a right cnut, wouldn't listen to my situation or accept any form of smaller payment... he informed me when he was coming so I invited a couple of my bodybuilding mates round and made sure there presence was felt upon this guys arrival. He swiftly f*cked off, never came back after that. The parking one was a bit more serious mind because it was a council debt, it's crazy how fast they hand over this debt to these hired thugs.

Anyway, Ive not had a visit for the unpaid gym one, but you can never be sure it won't happen.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

nowhereboy said:


> "should" is the main word here.
> 
> I had the bailiffs turn up once regarding the parking debt, I actually had the bailiffs personal number he was a right cnut, wouldn't listen to my situation or accept any form of smaller payment... he informed me when he was coming so I invited a couple of my bodybuilding mates round and made sure there presence was felt upon this guys arrival. He swiftly f*cked off, never came back after that. The parking one was a bit more serious mind because it was a council debt, it's crazy how fast they hand over this debt to these hired thugs.
> 
> Anyway, Ive not had a visit for the unpaid gym one, but you can never be sure it won't happen.


Awwww man, l would love a " thug " too turn up at my door, never had the privelage.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

On a simliar subject did anyone read about those pay day loan tw*ts harrassing a bloke who had tried to top himself whilst he was laid up in hospital ?


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Milky said:


> On a simliar subject did anyone read about those pay day loan tw*ts harrassing a bloke who had tried to top himself whilst he was laid up in hospital ?


No but that is f*cking disgusting!!

Proper scum bags these people.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Please do this


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

if u hit them do they gain some kind of moral highground over you? would u wind up in court with assault and probably this thing on top?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ItsaSecret said:


> if u hit them do they gain some kind of moral highground over you? would u wind up in court with assault and probably this thing on top?


Its assault mate so yeah your in the sh*t.


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> okay I'll do this at some point this week.
> 
> do you think this method will work?


I would says its a good shout. I signed up to one gym and experienced similar. I went into see the manager, kicked off massively, made him call and sort it there and then. Half hour later was all taken care of. Obv I was within my cancellation period - if your past that then it may not be so straight forward.


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

tell the gym manager that you cant afford it and the best you can do is give him a pound a month for the next 8 years and just post a cheque for a pound through his door monthly or set up a pound a month direct debit to him then no one can say nothing and definatly no debt collector can make a unarranged visit to ya house.they have no rights to visit without your concent.and in fact have less rights to do so than the milkman or paper boy to come to ya door..council fines parking speeding are a bit different but this is a private debt..i been dealing with these bottom feeding scum bags for years over thousands and have never had a visit in 10 yrs


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

I had harlands chasing me up after i didnt pay £25 fee for my gym because my bank automatically decided to cancel my direct debit

anyway harlands brought the debt upto 189.99

i made a load of bull**** saying never received the letters because they sent to wrong address

ended up paying 35.50


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

2 week cooling off period on any contract i think. i took out phone insurance but cancelled it after a few days and didnt even have to pay the first payment


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

DoIEvenLift said:


> 2 week cooling off period on any contract i think. i took out phone insurance but cancelled it after a few days and didnt even have to pay the first payment


yeah i cancelled thi gym one after 6 days i didnt get charged fuc all


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

bailiffs are easy to get rid of because you meet them in person they have made complaints about me in the past to the police and they dont want to meet you in a fckin field to sort it, debt agencies are the biggest pain cause they never give up they send letters for years passing it on and never get anywhere, fck them bro and i mean it just fck them


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

vetran said:


> bailiffs are easy to get rid of because you meet them in person they have made complaints about me in the past to the police and they dont want to meet you in a fckin field to sort it, debt agencies are the biggest pain cause they never give up they send letters for years passing it on and never get anywhere, fck them bro and i mean it just fck them


what happens if i get letters that i have to sign for?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ItsaSecret said:


> what happens if i get letters that i have to sign for?


Dont sign for them.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Milky said:


> Dont sign for them.


how will i know if its from them tho, it might be for something else? lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ItsaSecret said:


> how will i know if its from them tho, it might be for something else? lol


Hand on heart l dont think l have ever had a recorded letter that was good news !

Please feel free to prove me wrong tho...


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

if it is something good i imagine you will be expecting it?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

kingdale said:


> if it is something good i imagine you will be expecting it?


fair points guys, will see if its a letter or a packet thats been left for me on monday. if letter ill leave it


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> recently i signed up to a gym called lifestyle fitness, went for a few days then thought **** it, decided to go back to my old gym. My payment didnt actually come out of my bank, which was supposed to be 37.99. now today i received a letter from harlands debt collector company saying i owe 37.99+25 quid admin fees... so 62.99.
> 
> im wondering if anyone else has been in the same situation and whether you have had to pay it or not?
> 
> just a big pain in the ****ing ars.


These company's are out sourced and if you ignore the letters nothing will come of it. If you respond to it that's when it can effect you credit report. Best thing is to ignore them. However I have never had a letter like that lol


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

**** gym contracts, only ever sign up if they are rolling on a monthly basis now. the amount of **** you get with 12 month contracts

now is not worth the few pounds savings you get for choosing it.


----------



## Handson123 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey mate what happened at the end?

Same situation for me at the moment really depressed over it.

Get back to me asap mate, appreciate it thanks.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Milky said:


> Hand on heart l dont think l have ever had a recorded letter that was good news !
> 
> Please feel free to prove me wrong tho...


Did you not get the valentines card I sent you recorded delivery milky??......or didn't you class that as good news? :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

spod said:


> Did you not get the valentines card I sent you recorded delivery milky??......or didn't you class that as good news? :whistling:


The last valentines card l got had divorce papers stuffed in it so l am now somewhat sceptical...


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Handson123 said:


> Hey mate what happened at the end?
> 
> Same situation for me at the moment really depressed over it.
> 
> Get back to me asap mate, appreciate it thanks.


hey they passed me onto another debt company, they've sent me 2 fancy looking letters saying i owe £388, ignored , they said if i don't reply within the next week they'll pass me onto another debt collection agency, don't sweat it mate.


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Makes me think now, I ended up with similar 6 years ago, got harassed that much I ended up paying 300 to these bloodsuckers, wish I had read this then


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

What they will do is credit check you and if you have a decent score they will take you to court.

Fixed term 12 month contracts are much easier to enforce than rolling direct debits with no fixed ending date.

The ones I do are fixed term credit agreements. You basically buy a membership and then pay off in instalments. Same as any HP agreement without the interest. If you have a good credit rating and no good reason to cancel you will lose in court.

You also have to show you've tried to compromise or settle with the company via letter if you want to win in court.

If you ignore and you have a good rating you'll end up in a magistrates court and if you don't turn up you'll get a judgement in your absence. Then bailiffs will be legally able to take your stuff as payment. NOT BEFORE this happens does your credit reference rating or legal status change.

I've never had an agreement go this far as I've always discussed with members who want to leave early and come to a compromise.

I also offer a monthly £40 no contract membership which also makes arguing in court harder as the yearly contract is cheaper. Therefore you've had a discount for committing for a year.

If the ONLY option available on joining was a yearly contract you may have a case for arguing you were forced into a years commitment. Also check the type of agreement you have. Fixed term credit agreements are stronger and more binding than the normal yearly membership contract.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> What they will do is credit check you and if you have a decent score they will take you to court.
> 
> Fixed term 12 month contracts are much easier to enforce than rolling direct debits with no fixed ending date.
> 
> ...


does everyone start with a good credit score? i'm 19 years old without a job or anything in my name other than my monthly direct debit to my gym


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

ItsaSecret said:


> does everyone start with a good credit score? i'm 19 years old without a job or anything in my name other than my monthly direct debit to my gym


Likely yours will be poor due to not having any other form of credit, nor a decent wage coming in.

Experian do a 30 day trial pal


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> does everyone start with a good credit score? i'm 19 years old without a job or anything in my name other than my monthly direct debit to my gym


It's done on available credit, number of credit facilities, highest upper limit, usage of credit, repayment history.

Everytime you miss a payment on a credit card that goes against you as it shows you are not reliable.

You can have a massive amount of credit and if you are using all of it that will count against you because it shows you need credit to live. However if you have a lot of unused credit it shows you are a good risk.

Lots of other factors.

Also if you have a hard time getting a bank loan try this

On your wages day when the money goes into your account withdraw 1000 then in a few days before your rent is due pay it back in. The bank will log it as 2000 into your account when in fact it's only the same 1000. This helps you get loans etc.

I had to do this recently. Had a bill account and my spending account and used to transfer my wages evenly across them. Couldn't get a loan at all so put it all into one then transferred into the other. 3 months later been offered a £7k loan and a 2k overdraft. Not illegal just playing the system to your advantage.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> does everyone start with a good credit score? i'm 19 years old without a job or anything in my name other than my monthly direct debit to my gym


Get a credit card. Never use it apart from buying £30 shopping a week. Set up a standing order to your credit card for £30 a week. This will show you are using your available credit but not to extreme and you are paying it off regularly. All good factors.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I had a meeting with the MD from the company that manages my memberships today and this thread came up.

Thankfully the company I use is excellent and not too heavy handed unless you completely ignore the letters.

Just as a check. Look at your membership and see if its a regulated or unregulated credit agreement. If its unregulated its unenforceable as a regulated agreement which is what I have.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> I had a meeting with the MD from the company that manages my memberships today and this thread came up.
> 
> Thankfully the company I use is excellent and not too heavy handed unless you completely ignore the letters.
> 
> Just as a check. Look at your membership and see if its a regulated or unregulated credit agreement. If its unregulated its unenforceable as a regulated agreement which is what I have.


and how do i check this?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ItsaSecret said:


> and how do i check this?


It will say at the top of the agreement.


----------

